# [SOLVED] RAM slots



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, so apparently my motherboard (m4a79 deluxe) has to types of ram slots. Yellow and black. Yellow providing dual memory support and better overclocking capability.

I have been running my Corsair Dominator in the black slot, which has limited me to 800mhz. Well, i tried switching them into my yellow slots.

I turn on the computer, starts up fine. But the screen is black, no sound. It is like the lights are on but nobodies home. I switch back to the black slots and it runs fine (although i must have held down the power to long, because the bios reset...lol). 

So, any ideas on how to get it working?

I sort of am scared to try again without some better guidance. When the bios reset, it changed my default hard-drive so i got a NTLDR is missing. Scared the crap out of me, however i did figure out how to fix that.

I had shut off the power supply and waited from the lights on my motherboard to shut off before i inserted the ram.


Note: CPU-Z does say they are running dual even though they are in the black slots.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: RAM slots*

The slots are the same, they are just color coordinated so you can easily see which slots work in pairs. Both pairs offer dual channel support. The memory should work in both slots.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

Well, then the problem comes in:

In the black slots, if i set my ram to 1066 (1067) and 2.12 volts (2.10 is unavailable, however 2.09 is) and i run prime 95, it gives me a hardware failure about 3 seconds into the test (the OS still runs fine, but p95 claims there was a hardware issue).

On newegg this is in the specifications:

DDR2 1300(O.C.)/1200(O.C.)/1066*/800/667 ECC,Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
*Due to AMD CPU limitation, DDR2 1066 is supported by AM2+ / AM3 CPU for one DIMM per channel only. Refer to www.asus.com for the memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

"One Dimm per channel only" means 1 in the yellow slot and 1 in the black slot, in single channel mode. you are better off running it at 800 spd in dual channel.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

Ok, so...just to try to get what you are saying..


If i have them both in, lets say the black slot, they can only run at 800mhz dual channel, and if they were one yellow, one black it would be 1066mhz single channel?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

Yes one stick per channel


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: RAM slots*

and you shouldn't have the speed set to 1067 if the speed is 1066 as you are running above the spec and you would have to fiddle with voltages.

As said keep it at 800


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

It appears putting one in slot A1 (yellow) and one in B2 (black) worked great. I ran p95 for about 30 seconds (i would get the error within 5) and it seems good. (yes, i know hours are recommended)


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

Just one more little question on the topic. 

If i bought 2 more sticks of ram (same type & speed), could i clock them at 1066mhz, or would i get an error like i did with just the 2 (being all 4 slots would be used, 2 in black and 2 in yellow).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

No for 1066 it 1 stick per channel for a total of 2 sticks.


----------



## Blast (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: RAM slots*

Ok. Thanks for the help.


----------

